
New results on preschool from a Tennessee RCT - zabramow
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2015/10/new-results-on-preschool-from-a-tennessee-rct.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+marginalrevolution%2Ffeed+%28Marginal+Revolution%29
======
Vektorweg
The current education systems are hurting kids.

I don't know how preschool looks like, but when I suspect to have a less
constrained (less or no tests and grades) learning environment then I think,
is this shaping the expectations of learning in general and that the kids
simply get bored of school and its constraints. As the study results say, the
"negative effects" are seen in second and third class, which is the time
things get tight in school. Also likely that the use of advanced teaching
methods in preschool also leads to higher expectations of school.

~~~
zabramow
It could also be that children that spend time with their parents are more
well adjusted.

~~~
Vektorweg
I think, that especially in immigrant families, both parents have jobs and
usually a hard work life, which means less time with children. But I don't
know the statistics.

------
ZeroGravitas
Is there a reason why some of the comments on the blog are openly racist? I
feel I'm missing some context here?

~~~
MaysonL
It's marginal revolution, a right-wing propaganda site. From Wikipedia: _"
Cowen also serves as general director of George Mason's Mercatus Center, a
university research center that focuses on the market economy and that is
funded by the Koch Family Foundation"_

~~~
zabramow
I submitted, saw it shared by Marc Andreessen, never visited the site before.

------
MaysonL
Which of course has no universal applicability. There are pre-K programs that
work, especially where the parents are taught critical skills to help their
children develop. See, for example, Harlem Children's Zone.

